# My New Pumilio Blue Jeans viv



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

thought i would show you all my latest viv. Ive had some new cabinets made and then i make a viv to fit the cabinets giving a totally waterproof viv for frogs but in a wooden cabinet. Anyway heres the cabinet and viv before i furnished it











then this is the viv after i furnished it complete with small waterfall






































this will contain a group of six pumilio blue jeans










hope you like

cheers
Richie


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
theres one word to describe that with

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Absolutely stunning bud, as I said in PM, you've inspired me to try to do something similar in that 40x60x40 I got from you. 

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Awsome Richie,

Them blue jeans might have to be added to my wish list, never really been too fussed on pums but the more I have seen em on your site and now on this thread the more I want some!

:notworthy:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous viv and equally gorgeous frogs mate


----------



## penda (Jul 22, 2009)

man those froggies are gorgeous , im sure everyone knows , im just getting into the dart frog scene and seeing everyones viv builds and frogs makes me feel like a kid in a candy shop with all the sweets locked away lol


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks all, im pleased with this one and the fact its in a unit makes it look even better as its a piece of furniture as well. Biggest problem im going to have with these setups is selling them once ive set them up for people ill want to keep them all :blush:

cheers

Richie


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Saw the words 'blue jeans' on the front page and wondered, and I was correct! I saw these frogs in the wild in Costa Rica, they're so cool! Lovely set up you have for them


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice richie me like,mate what size is it...i'm sure its there somewhere but i can't see it,have you kept groups of 6 pums before? Your plants look great mate!!!!
Stu


----------



## leonh (Nov 19, 2008)

god! richie that viv is stunning you should be really proud of your self..you really are getting good at all this construction and design,lol...and as for the blue jeans i think i will add them to my list soon.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

leonh said:


> god! richie that viv is stunning you should be really proud of your self..*you really are getting good at all this construction and design,lol*...and as for the blue jeans i think i will add them to my list soon.:mf_dribble:


 Well, he has had a bit of practice...:whistling2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks all glad you like it

Stu the viv is 50x50x70 and and ive got a group of 6 escudo in a viv that ive had together for awhile. Im not so much concerned about the males fighting as i said before this only becomes a problem when just 2 males are housed together normally, what i will have to watch for if they start breeding is the others eating the eggs, if this starts happening then ill split them up. And yes buddy ive got some nice plants but you will be able to see that at frogday :whistling2:

Rons right i have done 1 or 2 over the years : victory:

cheers
Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Thanks all glad you like it
> 
> Stu the viv is 50x50x70 and and ive got a group of 6 escudo in a viv that ive had together for awhile. Im not so much concerned about the males fighting as i said before this only becomes a problem when just 2 males are housed together normally, what i will have to watch for if they start breeding is the others eating the eggs, if this starts happening then ill split them up. And yes buddy ive got some nice plants but you will be able to see that at frogday :whistling2:
> 
> ...


yeah me guessed what Ron had spotted:whistling2: thats why i keep asking ya so many bloody questions,if i didn't value your thoughts so much i wouldn't keep bothering ya:blush:
Hmmm i have a pum viv thats only 10 cm less tall,but i gotta learn so much yet....wish i was old like you mate:Na_Na_Na_Na: ,I'm sure i'd have learnt sommit by now,then i could have all those beautiful bastis on one tank and have something else in the other:mf_dribble:
see there's lateral thinking
tidy huh
Stu


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> yeah me guessed what Ron had spotted:whistling2: thats why i keep asking ya so many bloody questions,if i didn't value your thoughts so much i wouldn't keep bothering ya:blush:
> Hmmm i have a pum viv thats only 10 cm less tall,but i gotta learn so much yet....wish i was old like you mate:Na_Na_Na_Na: ,I'm sure i'd have learnt sommit by now,then i could have all those beautiful bastis on one tank and have something else in the other:mf_dribble:
> see there's lateral thinking
> tidy huh
> Stu



Well Stu all my pumilio breeding is either been done in 40x40x40 for pairs 50x40x40 or 40x40x50 for trios but as this is a display viv as well i wanted a bit more size to it plus i wanted to put the 6 in there. It might not work as i said and ill have to split them back into pairs for breeding but we will never know these things unless we try. And all my pums spend as much time on the floor as up the top so a good floor area with leaflitter is very important as well.
All this will come to you one day my young apprentice :lol2:

Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Well Stu all my pumilio breeding is either been done in 40x40x40 for pairs 50x40x40 or 40x40x50 for trios but as this is a display viv as well i wanted a bit more size to it plus i wanted to put the 6 in there. It might not work as i said and ill have to split them back into pairs for breeding but we will never know these things unless we try. And all my pums spend as much time on the floor as up the top so a good floor area with leaflitter is very important as well.
> All this will come to you one day my young apprentice :lol2:
> 
> Richie


Absolutly master:notworthy::notworthy:,if we don't try,we don't go out there abit,then all our knowledge will never expand,so want it to work for ya mate,and quietly for me abit too.But of course little animals don't play by our rules, so what works for you might also work for me,but maybe not.Its just working out how to sort the angles,how to overcome the obstacles.Which in essence is stockmanship at its best!!! We always kept pairs of male chucks together Richie,excepted wisdom was can't be done...they'll kill each other....but it ruddy can,you just have to sort out how 
yeah we can do that:whistling2:
bring it on
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

If the males are anything like stroppy male cichlids (which lets face it, stroppy males are stroppy males, whatever the species or genus. lol), then usuall visual barriers are the trick, combined witth crowding the males. In other words, making sure a male that becomes a target of aggression from another can quickly break line of sight, and that there are enough in there so that it's not 1 on 1 aggression, but spread out so that no 1 male is the constant target of the aggression.

Hence the island of wood in my bribri (to be) viv. I'm getting 2 females and 1 male so the problem is massively reduced, but it still SHOULD allow the females to set up sub territories out of line of sight of each other, or so I hope.

I was reading an article the other day as well about how soembody experimented with creating/adding more deposition sites in a wild habitat, and it increased concentration of frogs there as well as there was less competition.

If anybody can make it work though, Richie can, purely from his experience and ability to adapt. lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> *If the males are anything like stroppy male cichlids (which lets face it, stroppy males are stroppy males, whatever the species or genus. lol), then usuall visual barriers are the trick, combined witth crowding the males. In other words, making sure a male that becomes a target of aggression from another can quickly break line of sight, and that there are enough in there so that it's not 1 on 1 aggression, but spread out so that no 1 male is the constant target of the aggression.*
> 
> Hence the island of wood in my bribri (to be) viv. I'm getting 2 females and 1 male so the problem is massively reduced, but it still SHOULD allow the females to set up sub territories out of line of sight of each other, or so I hope.
> 
> ...


I know that method in fishes- and it totally makes sense that it should apply to frogs- and probably lizards, too!:2thumb:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Yawns!!!! PMSL!!


----------

